# Our first coop



## majorchicken (May 30, 2013)

This is a pre-fab coop we bought from FarmNYard.com. The directions were minimal so we had to do a lot of emailing and phone calls back and forth, but we got it made. I like that it's high off the ground.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks nice.


----------



## majorchicken (May 30, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

very nice coop.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

I bought one from them as well thru My Pet Chicken. My experience has been problematic in fact still waiting on missing items more than 11 weeks after order placed. Hopefully the house will hold up it was not cheap!!


----------



## majorchicken (May 30, 2013)

I think that guy Larry does everything. I emailed him every day for three days. He called me back each day to answer my questions. His directions, at least for my coop, were impossible to follow, even for my husband who is handy. To be honest there were a couple of things we had to do differently, kind of jerry-rig to make sure it held together and was strong enough. But he got back to me right away each time I called and didn't lose patience with me for my repeated questions so at the end of the day I called it a win. I hope he gets you your parts and your coop is sturdy and worth the money!


----------

